# They're here!



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Just got a pair of 2011's on my lot, both gassers, one lux, one sport. We're still waiting on a TDI lux that hasn't shown up yet. 

!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

Scrawnyirishboy said:


> Just got a pair of 2011's on my lot, both gassers, one lux, one sport. We're still waiting on a TDI lux that hasn't shown up yet.
> 
> !!!


 Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

*It's here! (In ten weeks)*

Just put the order in for an Executive trim TDI. Night blue with Expresso. The dealer I went with couldn't find an Executive TDI regardless of color to trade for.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


 Haha will do when they're out of their bags. The sport has an MSRP of 46,005 with just tow hitch (apparently NOT standard...) and mat kit. The Lux is 49,855 with tow hitch and mat kit. 

16city, 23highway on the sticker, btw.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

wensteph said:


> Just put the order in for an Executive trim TDI. Night blue with Expresso.


 That sounds like a beautiful color combo  I am glad to hear they are bringing the expresso brown interior stateside...I thought we were getting the saddle brown interior. 

You know when it arrives you are obligated to post pictures!!


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

veedubmac said:


> T..I thought we were getting the saddle brown interior.


 
Uh oh. I better figure out what I ordered. To be honest, I thought same color, different name for a different market. 

Edit. Crap. I think you're right. The Canadian website has a few gallery pictures with a brown that's not as reddish as Expresso. Nothing on the US website :banghead: 

I think I'm still good with it. Something different than black which would be the "normal" combo with blue. You have an opinion on night blue with saddle brown?


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

wensteph said:


> Uh oh. I better figure out what I ordered. To be honest, I thought same color, different name for a different market.
> 
> Edit. Crap. I think you're right. The Canadian website has a few gallery pictures with a brown that's not as reddish as Expresso. Nothing on the US website :banghead:
> 
> I think I'm still good with it. Something different than black which would be the "normal" combo with blue. You have an opinion on night blue with saddle brown?


 I personally would have liked the darker expresso, but the saddle will look just as nice with the Night Blue. I wouldn't change your order, this is still a good change from black or beige!! Just look at the Q5- Deep Sea Blue w/ Cinnamon leather is a popular choice


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

We ust got ours in Black/Black Sport.. It did come in damaged tho from the Stupid full body wrap that they come in, there are burn marks all over the paint from the wrap flapping loose against it so everyone take a good look at your Touraegs because this isnt uncommon.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We ust got ours in Black/Black Sport.. It did come in damaged tho from the Stupid full body wrap that they come in, there are burn marks all over the paint from the wrap flapping loose against it so everyone take a good look at your Touraegs because this isnt uncommon.


 That totally blows. our sport was missing a light cover on the bottom of the drivers side door, but other than that, they've come in totally unscathed.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*For the Touareg folks.. I had a chance to see a 2011 T-Reg today.. VERY NICE!!!*

I wanted to share some pictures on this area of the forum.. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 























































From San Jose, CA. They had 4 V6's there.. They're waiting on on few TDI's... 

:wave:


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

VWGlf00GL said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Where is the knob on the right side of the key fob?...It looks so incomplete without that knob


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

AsianDude said:


> VWGlf00GL said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

AsianDude said:


> Where is the knob on the right side of the key fob?...It looks so incomplete without that knob


 It heard lots of people scream _We dare VW to pice the Touareg above 40k! We *DOUBLEDARE*!_, got scared and fled to Europe.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Just saw one on the road this afternoon...looks like a pretty base model with smaller wheels. it was some kind of gold color. 
By the way, that air suspension knob is what sets the Touareg apart from the other mainstream SUVs...sadly, that is no longer.


----------



## mikew968 (Feb 12, 2005)

They lost my order by not having the air susp!!!


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

mikew968 said:


> They lost my order by not having the air susp!!!


 AS has been very, very rare since 09, and the US configuration (no 4WD) has been confirmed for about a year. Shouldn't be a surprise...


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

2VWatatime said:


> AS has been very, very rare since 09, and the US configuration (no 4WD) has been confirmed for about a year. Shouldn't be a surprise...


It was also generally special order for most dealerships. Of course, a large portion of the people who want it on their Touareg also want to pay either 5,000 below invoice for the car, or want a lease payment of 250 a month with 1,000 out of pocket and 15,000 miles a year.... :screwy:


----------



## gqjeff (Feb 18, 2002)

The bad thing is the front end looks like it is as ugly as the new jetta's. Talk about ruining nice looking car's.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

gqjeff said:


> The bad thing is the front end looks like it is as ugly as the new jetta's. Talk about ruining nice looking car's.


I guess that's subjective because i find it much more understated, teutonic, and elegant than the previous one.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Road in a TDI Lux today. It was very nice. It shifts very smoothie with that 8 speed tranny and gobs of torque.


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

VolksTrooper said:


> I guess that's subjective because i find it much more understated, teutonic, and elegant than the previous one.


I agree. The design is a little spartan, but just enough to be sort of elegant. and the headlights are a GIGANTIC improvement. 

Want a car with a flashy front end? by an Acura MDX. Ugh.


----------



## nor_cal_vdub (Jul 11, 2008)

So my Dealer had a 2011 on the lot today while I was there. At first look, I thought it was just a 2010 with Lux package from the side as they now have painted lower body panels. The previous pictures were not as nice as it looks in person IMO. That being said, I still prefer the old body style. They had it sitting next to a 2010. 

I like the plastic lower body panels on the T2 as they are easier to care for. Now they have plastic trim around the wheel well which will be a pain to keep nice and black without also getting the protectant onto the paint since they are so small. Maybe just a minor gripe from the detailer in me. New lights are cool but not a big fan of the new grill even though I like the same style on our JSW. Also, doesn't look like LED rears which I kind of expected. Overall, some nice new features but the look is more Hyundai Santa Fe. I get why they made the changes and I suspect they will have more sales with this model, but I remain happy that we went 2010 and scored a nice year end deal....


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

Here's one c/o Naples Volkswagen

http://www.vwofnaples.com/new/Volks...-Touareg-fbdf83cc0a0a006501402772eac66df1.htm


----------



## Scrawnyirishboy (Apr 30, 2010)

We have a White TDI Lux here at Shrewsbury as of Saturday morning. I'm a fan.


----------

